# jug fishing/abandoned jugs [?]....rules?



## Alan in GA (Sep 3, 2012)

Here is what I found on the DNR's website:

"There are no other restrictions on the use of set hooks and jugs (number of, season, dimensions, materials, etc.).  However, DNR encourages anglers using these methods to check them regularly, remove them at the end of the fishing day, and avoid areas popular with recreational boaters."

***** Now, a 'for instance': you are staying at your lake cabin [or friend's/relatives] and find jugs floating unmonitored all day. You find them still out the next day. That second NIGHT you find one that has floated about a half mile into the cove you are staying at and are tubing/swimming/skiiing/etc. etc. 
So what do you do? Remove the jug [take it and keep it or discard it]? Leave it floating into your cove with 20' of heavy poundage line and a large hook out loose?? 

I hate to take someone's jug but if they leave them on a holiday out where rec boats are heavy traffic, I'm not going to wind one around my prop shaft and eat up the seals. 
I thought they had to have name and address and phone number on them but apparently not.

What would you do?


----------



## QuackHead90 (Sep 3, 2012)

I pick any up that I find that i do not see being checked I fish with jugs and would hope that somebody would pick mine up if I miss it. With that said I always count my jugs and make sure I pick all of them up. I have lost five at the most in three years of fishing jugs


----------



## Todd71673 (Sep 3, 2012)

If I see them out there on multiple trips I pick them up and try to give them to someone who could use them.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 3, 2012)

*regs...*

Maybe I was thinking about trot lines, and rules in the past, but it seems senseless to leave out baited hooks on heavy line.
Ruined prop shaft seals...which will result in a worn out gear box [bullet].
Large hooks that skiiers/tubers/ or just swimmers could get caught in,
and of course a lot of wasted catfish....!

I would think leaving out unattended or abandoned jugs should deserve some regulation as much as I think we have too many laws now [?].
Being a scuba diver I'm irked by brush lines left in the Etowah River. Huge stainless/nickeled hooks on 110 pound line tied and LEFT on overhead limbs. I cut every one of them.....BEFORE they get stuck into me or someone else.

There.....I feel better..... : )


----------



## brett30030 (Sep 3, 2012)

They ought to put their phone numbers on them so you can call them and check on it.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 3, 2012)

I won't tell you what I do, but I will tell you what should be done.

I know up front my answer isn't popular. I think a very select group should outline some proposed changes that I think is not only needed to protect the quality of our fisheries but address the safety and pollution issues that come along with it.
I agree it is small percentage of the people that create the opinions that many of us have, ..those who don't care if they lose one and if I do you better dang well double check where you kids and pets play, isn't my problem.

A change is needed, one so you know who that missing jug belonged to and I will not go into all the other reasons.

Surely not alone it and sure it will cause some negative replies.


----------



## tv_34 (Sep 3, 2012)

If I see a jug after 10 am.  I get it out of the water.  If it has a fish on it, I unhook and let her live another day.  It makes no sense letting a fish die on a jug that got away.  If you can not collect your jugs by a resonable hour you should not be jugging


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 3, 2012)

*flip 0302....*

I'm not following your thought....explain in detail if you would [I've been in the sun too long this weekend] : )

I felt odd taking that jug out of the water. Surely would have returned it if I could have. 

Old days...remember the quart oil containers with a wrap of tape around them floating on lakes...and then finding them back in coves with algae growing on them?..at least the bottom half that had been under water for weeks.

I've run trot lines...and would like to run a few jugs for the fun [and food] of it. 
I'd sure want to recover all of them. It was clear that a half dozen jugs on Lake Sinclair went abandoned. I checked with several nearby cabin owners/boaters, and they said the jugs had been floating for 2 days...being blown off to distant coves....., and they saw no one checking them. There is always the chance that someone had an emergency...but then they would appreciate the jugs being retrieved by anyone rather than left to kill catfish, snag motors, and liter shorelines.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 3, 2012)

I really see the need for change. We should know who they belong to and who to hold accountable for what problems they may cause.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 4, 2012)

*thanks....*



flip0302 said:


> I really see the need for change. We should know who they belong to and who to hold accountable for what problems they may cause.



I agree. I just felt like a thief grabbing up the few jugs that I did. But when they float to within a hundred yards of your swimming dock and have been out for almost 2 full days..... : (
If they had names or phone numbers on them I could have left them at the closest gas dock. The dock attendee I know at that lake probably would have tossed them anyway....he doesn't like to see that  abandoned crap either. (it's not 'crap' until it's abandoned - I'd like to try jug fishing myself....probably less than 7 or so that I would put out, and not over a quarter mile [440 yards] area...and area I could sit in the middle of and 'watch'.

How do you set up when jug fishing? [not where, just a 'set up' method].


----------



## Gone Fishing (Sep 4, 2012)

I found two floats at Bear Creek reservoir this weekend.  One with a bare hook the other with a turtle.  For whoever owns those the turtle was released and your floats were left at the gate with the attendant who is waiting for you and wants you to know that this is illegal. 

I don't care which way the line lies I know what I need to do to put my head on the pillow each night.  A person can only do what they feel is the right thing to do.  We all are adults and know right from wrong.  If I find them again I will do the same thing.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 4, 2012)

The jug I found coming in to our dock....nothing on it. Put it back into water....moored at our dock. Thought about it for 15 minutes and got angry about the abandoned jugs. Got back into boat and found the jug about 70 yards away. In 15 minutes it had 'caught' an 11.15 lb  [weighed on digital scales] Blue Cat [not sure, Channel?]. It was released and only lip hooked.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds like you did the right thing. If your too busy to watch the jugs or go check them within an hour or so, your too busy to be fishing. Couldn't be much different than deer hunting with a rifle that shoots like your game camera. Set it up at the corn pile and the next morning go and retrieve your deer.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 4, 2012)

riprap said:


> Sounds like you did the right thing. If your too busy to watch the jugs or go check them within an hour or so, your too busy to be fishing. Couldn't be much different than deer hunting with a rifle that shoots like your game camera. Set it up at the corn pile and the next morning go and retrieve your deer.




A great response! You go to Lake Sinclair on a Friday or Saturday Night and you see a bunch floating, no way somebody can keep up with them. Especially when they are back at the house or the campsite.


----------



## brunofishing (Sep 4, 2012)

We are down to one eagle around here, due to some 
leaving his jugs on goatrock, the eagle tried to catch the dead cat fish, he got the line tangled and a hook in the wing. No one found him until it was to late. So I show no mercy on the juggers. Just sayin.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 4, 2012)

You should open this thread and start at post 39, but its all good reading.
There really are Juggers out there who think it is your should be responsible for cleaning up there mess.

This is not as a whole, a small percentage like it is with everything esle

I guess this would be the Eagles fault based on post 39 comment?


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=696145&highlight=new+jugging


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 4, 2012)

*thanks....*



brunofishing said:


> We are down to one eagle around here, due to some
> leaving his jugs on goatrock, the eagle tried to catch the dead cat fish, he got the line tangled and a hook in the wing. No one found him until it was to late. So I show no mercy on the juggers. Just sayin.



You just helped my future decision making.... : )


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 4, 2012)

I run jugs. I don't abandon jugs. I make every effort possible to collect every jug I put out. I've lost two in many years of jugging, and I'm pretty sure they were both stolen. My name and address is on every one of my jugs. We put them out at dark, and pick them up at daylight. I will run around for hours looking if one is missing. Don't judge all juggers by the actions of a few slobs. I don't judge all bass fishermen by the actions of some of the tournament madmen I encounter. And BTW, messing with legally set jugs in most places is a criminal offense. 'Bout the same as somebody stealing your trailcam. So think about it before you go pickin' them up just because you don't like it. An obviously abandoned jug is one thing. One legally floating around is another. The only thing more trifling than somebody who leaves jugs floating around for days is a thief who steals jugs and takes fish off the legal ones.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't think anyone on this forum would take a jug or release the fish off a jug if they didn't think it was lost.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 4, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I run jugs. I don't abandon jugs. I make every effort possible to collect every jug I put out. I've lost two in many years of jugging, and I'm pretty sure they were both stolen. My name and address is on every one of my jugs. We put them out at dark, and pick them up at daylight. I will run around for hours looking if one is missing. Don't judge all juggers by the actions of a few slobs. I don't judge all bass fishermen by the actions of some of the tournament madmen I encounter. And BTW, messing with legally set jugs in most places is a criminal offense. 'Bout the same as somebody stealing your trailcam. So think about it before you go pickin' them up just because you don't like it. An obviously abandoned jug is one thing. One legally floating around is another. The only thing more trifling than somebody who leaves jugs floating around for days is a thief who steals jugs and takes fish off the legal ones.



Like you, I set my jugs at night and pick them up the next morning. I do not allow others to tell me how or when to run my jugs and don't care if they approve of my methods. Many people and groups believe they are the only ones who have the right to use the water. Any inconvenience to their enjoyment is exactly that. On a lighter note, If they weren't whining about jugs...........it would just be something else.

Y'all have fun with that.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 4, 2012)

I always have the urge to check the ones I see  just out of courisity but I don't mess with others things. Might put some out myself one day .


----------



## porkbelly (Sep 4, 2012)

I see them all the time up against the bank. I don't touch them and have been there for two days and never see anyone come to them. There's a place I fish that someone puts out long trout lines and just leaves them. I guess they go back and rebait or something. I have lost many rigs to these and last time I was there got my anchor hung on it and couldn't pull it up without a lot of boat moving and pulling. They both were cut and what I could get up trashed. They didn't look to be used in a long time and one was so old hooks were rotted. That thing had to be a hundred yards long. I know I pulled in over 50 yards and it was more than that to the bank. It had bottles rocks metal. All kinds of things tied to it for weight I guess. Never seen nothing like it. People that do this have no pride for their lakes or their country. Not to mention fish that more than likely rotted on these. 

Friend and I put out 10 jugs one afternoon in a cove near where we were fishing for bream for the night. We went to check them in no more than 30 minutes . Went up and down the banks looking for them. Found only 8 of the 10. Went out a ways looking and a man in a boat in the area came up to us and asked if we lost some jugs. Yep were missing 2. He said, I got fish off of 2 cause I thought someone had abandon them. Never did find those other 2 jugs.Do you Reckon the fish helper got our jugs. He never said he kept the jugs but did give us the two fish. Those were store bought jugs belonging to my friend. The kind walmart has sold. He was in a hurry to leave because he said an uncle passed away. If your reading this RIP to your  uncle.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 4, 2012)

It seems strange that the DNR has set rules for trotlines, but not for jugs. It would take maybe 10 seconds to use a laundry marker to put a phone number on each one. An address doesn't seem like it would help IMO. A cell or land line phone number would make it easier to find out if the owner has lost, abandoned, forgot[?], or had an emergency makeing their retrieval impractical or impossible to do. A true fisherman using jugs surely doesn't want turtles/ospreys/eagles[!]/catfish or other wildlife hooked and left to suffer and die would he?


----------



## krazywayne (Sep 5, 2012)

I will see random jugs floating and if they are by themselves with no one around or anymore jugs around I will remove them and would hope someone does the same if they find one. Use common sense and if they look unattended, they usually are!


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 6, 2012)

ive lost them, can only hope someone picks them up! a cat will slip a jug out of your set to a place you cant find it. hate it but aint denying it. i would think like minded juggers more concerned about crapping up the lake than having stolen jugs. if you see them and theyre obviohsly running lose, pick'em up


----------



## creteus (Sep 6, 2012)

I jug fish during the day, but my boat and I are never more than a stones throw from my jugs. I dont use many at just ten and dont appreciate anyone saying they will just pick mine up.  I was on Oconee Monday and had six boats mess with my jugs with me sitting there no more than 50 yards away. I spent most of my day yelling at people. May pick up a flare gun and save my voice


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 6, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> I will see random jugs floating and if they are by themselves with no one around or anymore jugs around I will remove them and would hope someone does the same if they find one. Use common sense and if they look unattended, they usually are!





dixiecutter said:


> ive lost them, can only hope someone picks them up! a cat will slip a jug out of your set to a place you cant find it. hate it but aint denying it. i would think like minded juggers more concerned about crapping up the lake than having stolen jugs. if you see them and theyre obviohsly running lose, pick'em up



These guys get it!!!


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Sep 6, 2012)

dixiecutter said:


> ive lost them, can only hope someone picks them up! a cat will slip a jug out of your set to a place you cant find it. hate it but aint denying it. i would think like minded juggers more concerned about crapping up the lake than having stolen jugs. if you see them and theyre obviohsly running lose, pick'em up



Dang fish stole my jug!!!!!!  


And I get it also....


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 7, 2012)

Why would it be such a big issue to put some overall regulations on Catfish in Georgia?
Yea, they are good table fair, I agree.

But so are Bream, Crappie,some people even eat the prized green fish.....and all have some sort of restictions on them.

Not speaking of just the Juggers here, I feel they need a set of guidleines to follow but i think there is a need for overall change.

First, I am a Catfisherman, pretty much all I do. Second, I enjoy catching Big Catfish, just as others enjoy catching big Bass, Crapppie or whatver your chasing.

I have watched guides get crucified on the board for allowing a customer to keep fish over 10 pounds. I have watched others whether it be juggers, trot liners, rod fisherman post pictuires of fish over 10 pounds laid out across the tail gate and get the "man, good eatng" kudos.
I am not a guide, but if I were in their position and it paid my bills, would I tell a client either we release everything over10 lbs or we don't go fishing, don't think so unless someone fills that slot. 
If he/she says something about liners or juggers who post massive amounts of fish caught, they are once again crucified, accused of trying to protect thier own interest, double standards in place.

I think there should be something that works for everyone and we are not the first state to be faced with it. In my opinion the cat fishing at Santee Cooper was greatly damaged by all types of fisherman and it took some changes to get the fishing to rebound to where it is today, still not where it once was but greaty improved.

Why can Georgia not have a creel limit, only one fish over X size and any other changes that are needed to  protect what I think is a growing fishery in Georgia?
This holds everyone to same standard, juggers, liners,guides and you just follow the rules.

If someone posted with pictures, 10 largemouth they had just caught, all were over 5 pounds, throw a 10 or two ion there and a picture of them fried up....this board would have a fit. There are some of us that fish for Cats that feel the same way. 

Other states have seen the need for some changes, I believe we will see them too before its all over with.

When it gets down to it, the arguements on the board about jugging comes from two sides. One being that it allows for some to be irressponsible, throw out a 150 and go to the house, see ya tomorrow, if I can find them all great, if not hope somebody picks it up. I think these are few and some respsonsibkle people have posted, but they sure make the rest look terrible with thier litter and attitudes and no thought for the safety of others. The second side is simply the amount and size of the fish that is kept.

Just saying..all need to agree to protect what we have, even if it means change.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 7, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Why would it be such a big issue to put some overall regulations on Catfish in Georgia?
> 
> Other states have seen the need for some changes, I believe we will see them too before its all over with.
> 
> Just saying..all need to agree to protect what we have, even if it means change.



Flip I agree. Georgia should put some regulations in place before some expert in the world of fish science decides that there may be a problem. Rather than talking about it among ourselves we need to be talking to the DNR and our State elected officials. They are the one that will have to pass laws that the DNR follow. Maybe we should start a thread so that anyone that has a contact or knows someone at the State level can tell us how to go about getting changes like this in place.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 7, 2012)

Catfish regulation must have gotten some thought.....I remember when you could spearfish for catfish and then it was made ilegal. 
I would think true catfishermen would be happy to release cats over 10 lbs. I've never eaten a channel/blue over about 2 lbs. Are the huge ones even good to eat as the younger fish?
I've often wondered how many large fish of any edible species were kept, let spoil, and tossed or buried when it was 'intended' to eat them.
Trophy fish should be released in my opinion. Yellow perch is one exception as even the very mature fish are great eating.
What about the huge Blues/Channels?? I really don't know.
I DO know that baited hooks on heavy poundage lines don't need to be "LEFT" to whatever harm they might cause.
My thinking is...a 'proper' number of JUGS which would be however many jugs you could KEEP MONITORED. ANY UNmonitored jug would be a candidate for scraping unless you are on a private pond.
I'm inexperienced with jug fishing other than what I've seen left out and/or abandoned. My opinion is probably biased. I do think it's a useful method but not when they are just 'left'. I could be wrong but....


----------



## Limitless (Sep 7, 2012)

It's simple really, no name and no # means it's abandoned and going in the trash.

Time for some regulation of this "sport".


----------



## Limitless (Sep 7, 2012)

Regulations can be driven by the state legislature or the Governor - or by citizen petition to the DNR.  If enough folks contact their elected officials and/or DNR asking for some sort of control over "jugging" it will get their attention.

It is similar to FL salt water regs.  A recreational fisherman can run stonecrab traps (10/license) and pinfish traps, but the traps have to have a name, address, etc. affixed to the trap and an "R" on the float.  No reason not to require the same things for jugs:  limit the number/license and require name and phone # on the jug.  At the same time initiate a fine for anyone taking or interfering with a legal jug.

Georgia Department of Natural Resources
Mark Williams, Commissioner
2 Martin Luther King, Jr. Drive, S. E., Suite 1252
East Tower
Atlanta, GA 30334 

GA DNR:  Main Office: 404.656.3500


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 7, 2012)

great ideas that look to only benefit the sport...and the species! Other species will benefit as well if baited hooks aren't left out for....days...weeks!?

If you are too lazy to take an inexpensive laundry marker and write your contact info on the jugs, then you don't need to be jugging.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 7, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> Catfish regulation must have gotten some thought.....I remember when you could spearfish for catfish and then it was made ilegal.
> I would think true catfishermen would be happy to release cats over 10 lbs. I've never eaten a channel/blue over about 2 lbs. Are the huge ones even good to eat as the younger fish?
> I've often wondered how many large fish of any edible species were kept, let spoil, and tossed or buried when it was 'intended' to eat them.
> Trophy fish should be released in my opinion. Yellow perch is one exception as even the very mature fish are great eating.
> ...



Alan, I think you misunderstand the concept of jug fishing. The idea is that you don't "moniter" them constantly. Most people who jug put them out at dark, pick them up at daylight, maybe check them a time or two during the night. You might want to learn a little about things before you start ranting about them and calling people names and stereotyping them. Jugging is just as legal as the type of fishing you do, it's fun, it's a great way to spend time with your kids and get a mess of fish to eat. Just because you've never tried it or don't enjoy it, you want it done away with. I'm sure you do things that bug other people too, and maybe they would like to outlaw your favorite fishing method. You probably wouldn't like that.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 7, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Alan, I think you misunderstand the concept of jug fishing. The idea is that you don't "moniter" them constantly. Most people who jug put them out at dark, pick them up at daylight, maybe check them a time or two during the night. You might want to learn a little about things before you start ranting about them and calling people names and stereotyping them. Jugging is just as legal as the type of fishing you do, it's fun, it's a great way to spend time with your kids and get a mess of fish to eat. Just because you've never tried it or don't enjoy it, you want it done away with. I'm sure you do things that bug other people too, and maybe they would like to outlaw your favorite fishing method. You probably wouldn't like that.




Hillbilly, I think he is really just pointing out the need for change, just as several others on here have done. The ability to throw out bunch of jugs at dark and come back 8 hours or so later doesn't meet what most people feel is acceptable. If you tie that to no id on the jugs to hold someone accountable, no limit to the number you throw out, no limit to the amount of fish, size of fish or....
I can see why you like it so much, you participate in a activity that allows you to do whatever you want.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 7, 2012)

Limitless said:


> Regulations can be driven by the state legislature or the Governor - or by citizen petition to the DNR.  If enough folks contact their elected officials and/or DNR asking for some sort of control over "jugging" it will get their attention.
> 
> It is similar to FL salt water regs.  A recreational fisherman can run stonecrab traps (10/license) and pinfish traps, but the traps have to have a name, address, etc. affixed to the trap and an "R" on the float.  No reason not to require the same things for jugs:  limit the number/license and require name and phone # on the jug.  At the same time initiate a fine for anyone taking or interfering with a legal jug.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 7, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Hillbilly, I think he is really just pointing out the need for change, just as several others on here have done. The ability to throw out bunch of jugs at dark and come back 8 hours or so later doesn't meet what most people feel is acceptable. If you tie that to no id on the jugs to hold someone accountable, no limit to the number you throw out, no limit to the amount of fish, size of fish or....
> I can see why you like it so much, you participate in a activity that allows you to do whatever you want.



Are you sure? Is that actually most people, or most elitists and catfish guide-type people. I have my info on every one of my jugs. And most of the places I run them, there _are_ limits on numbers, requirements to tag them with your info, and certain times you have to pick them up by. Don't get down on a whole community of fellow fishermen (and there are a lot more of us than you think,) just because you don't like the way I fish, and because some people don't follow the law. If the law was changed, those same people still wouldn't follow it. And I love the way y'all encourage and brag about the illegal act of stealing jugs and fish. I don't tell you how to fish. Don't tell me how to fish. I'm not hurting you a bit, brother. 

We have enough regulations already that are reducing hunting and fishing to a rich man's amusement and/or a money-making business. 

I find bass and catfish tournaments to be unethical and dangerous to other lake users myself, but I'm not out trying to get them stopped-plenty of people enjoy them and should be able to, whether it's my thing or not. Get your nose out of the air and quit trying to run other people's lives and tell them how to fish. I totally agree that there are slobs out there who abuse jug fishing. They will still be doing it if it's illegal. The only people you'll hurt are the ones who follow game laws.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 7, 2012)

Sport Trotlines & Jugs
 •A “sport trotline” is one line or a combination of lines using less than 51 hooks. Sport trotlines must be:
 1. 1.Marked with the owner’s name and address and with visible buoys
 2.Submerged at least three feet below the surface of the water
 3.Attended regularly and removed after the completed fishing trip.

•Unmarked or unattended trotlines will be confiscated by DNR. It is unlawful to use any sport trotline within one-half mile below any lock or dam.
 •Only catfish and nongame fish (year-round) and American and Hickory shad during shad season may be taken with trotlines.
 •Trotlines and jugs are not permitted on Lake Tobesofkee or any State Park lake.
 •Use of 51 or more hooks is considered Commercial Fishing.

What would be wrong with appliying the same regulations to jug fishing as those that apply to trotline fishing? Except for #2 above all of the other regulations could be applied to jug fishing as well as trotlines and would make a lot of people on here happy. I know it would me.

I'm not sure these rules don't already apply to jugging it reads "_A sports trotline is one line or a combination of lines using less than 51 hooks. _. If you use jugs would that not be condisidered the use of a combination of lines? It looks to me the rules may already be in place. It is my opinion that this applies to both trotlines and jugs just as the tiltle to this section says,"Sports Trotlines & Jugs"

Maybe someone from DNR could answer this question?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 7, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> I won't tell you what I do, but I will tell you what should be done.
> 
> I know up front my answer isn't popular. I think a very select group should outline some proposed changes that I think is not only needed to protect the quality of our fisheries but address the safety and pollution issues that come along with it.I agree it is small percentage of the people that create the opinions that many of us have, ..those who don't care if they lose one and if I do you better dang well double check where you kids and pets play, isn't my problem.
> 
> ...



I see. That's not at all condecending, is it? Let me guess, this "VERY SELECT" group is you and all the people who think like you do. Why don't you just say what you really mean-maybe we should only let the people who make money off our _public_ wildlife resources, like guides and tournament anglers make all the rules so that they have all the fish to themselves. Get all those ignorant rednecks and fish-eaters off the water.


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't care how people fish. I don't care if you put out 1000. What I have a problem with is the lost jugs some people say you are to leave alone. What determines whether your jug is lost or somebody is coming after it? After a while it is going to become litter. I say put a date on it and after 2 days it becomes fair game. Put a name or phone number on it if you want someone to contact you to get it back. It doesn't have to be a law, but someone that likes to keep their lake or cove clean would at least know what to do with it.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 7, 2012)

*??*



NCHillbilly said:


> Alan, I think you misunderstand the concept of jug fishing. The idea is that you don't "moniter" them constantly. Most people who jug put them out at dark, pick them up at daylight, maybe check them a time or two during the night. You might want to learn a little about things before you start ranting about them and calling people names and stereotyping them. Jugging is just as legal as the type of fishing you do, it's fun, it's a great way to spend time with your kids and get a mess of fish to eat. Just because you've never tried it or don't enjoy it, you want it done away with. I'm sure you do things that bug other people too, and maybe they would like to outlaw your favorite fishing method. You probably wouldn't like that.



It's hard to believe you feel this way after reading my posts. Calling people names?....don't enjoy it [said I'd like to do it]...done away with? None of these.
I also don't think putting them out in the evening and picking them up in the morning is such a bad thing either...but if they stay out all day in and during recreation activities [mainstream of boat traffic] and no one monitors them or is nearby then yes, I think there is a problem....not a severe one, but seems to be a poor use of baited hooks that more than just catfish can be impaled on.
I'm still amazed at your post insinuating that I want it done away with....not in the least!


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe Hillbillys and Rednecks will never agree, that's why we need rules and guidelines.

And for what it worth I am neither guide nor tournament fisherman. Just someone who thinks a little more effort should be made to keep the fine Georgia catfishing we have from becoming what other states have see. I said I think changes should be made in creel and size limits, this impacts all fisherman .....even the guides and elites you speak of.

Some people are reluctant to change, others embrace it.


----------



## LureheadEd (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been trying to stay out of this one, seems we have this same discussion over and over....Never does any good...

I'm all for some rules and regs on juggin, they just need to be fair and enforceable...

I call the DNR Fisheries Div. every year and voice my opinions in a kind and gentle way, same response every time is "We'll take it up with the legislators before the next session"....Nothing ever happens...6 years in a row now...

Most everybody that posts on here are responsible and respectable people , and have a good concept of what's right or wrong in the outdoors... We are preaching to the choir...

As far as marking the jugs, there has to be a reasonable way to indicate who they belong to...But I'm totally against putting my address on 'em, and have second thoughts about my name...Any scoundrel that picks up a jug so marked knows your supposed to be on or around the water, therefore you are not at home and your place might just be easy pickin's....I think maybe a license # that's trackable by the DNR, even if we have to pay another fee for a "Special Purpose" , maybe a phone # ...as far as putting the "fishing dates" on a jug, that would require some sort of removable / replaceable system for the type of jugs I use...

All this being said, it's a waste of my and your time to sit here and discuss this, until the state takes notice, not any of this matters...And the trashing of our lakes will continue, and the fish hogs will continue to take untold numbers out of the lakes... 

Now , if you really want to get my blood boiling, let's bring up "Set hooks", like the old rusted one that went into my shoulder blade when I was retrieving one of my jugs that had been pulled by a fish about a half a mile from the rest of them (in about an hour as I was checking and rebaiting my second group of 12) and up into some brush along the shore...Please don't get me started on unattended and left for good set hooks...

Sorry to run on, I'm through with thread...


----------



## krazywayne (Sep 7, 2012)

I for one have no issue with jug or trotline fishing as long as it is done responsibly for the health of the fish population and the well being of the body of water. Pollution sucks no matter which way you look at it! I see no difference in abandoned jugs or someone throwing a beer can overboard after finishing it.

Like I said earlier...use good judgement when deciding if it is abandoned.... if there is a jug in the main lake and not another jug within 1/2 mile  it is more than likely abandoned or lost... please remove the fish and dispose or call the number on it. I personally have released fish that are weak and thin and chewed up from hook and rope burn.... obviously on the line TOO LONG! Be responsible and follow the laws and everyone would be happier. 

I also feel if we had game wardens that actually enforced the trotline and jugline regs already in effect  That would help tremendously. I know for a fact I have seen personally a GW ride through what looked to be 200 jugs on Oconee one night and he didn't even blink an eye at them. Just my $.02


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 7, 2012)

Good posts...for the most part. 
I think what angered me to start with that night on the lake is the thought that I HAD to work a jug and the feeling that I was TAKING something that belonged to someone - something I have no reason or want to do.
But a hook that is ..... . . .  oh well, rehashing.

Phone numbers [only] on jugs might work especially with all the cell phones that are on fishers/boaters today. And you're right, the DNR doesn't have enough time or resources I guess to be checking jugs.
Worth rehashing= there are times when jugs are put out and valid reasons can prevent their pickup, boat breakdowns, emergencies, large fish dragging them way off, etc.
All this has got me ready to try a few jugs next time I'm at the Lake for a day or so. I'd think 7 would be enough for me, and I like the 1 to 3 lb cats....but then I've never fileted a 5 or 10 plus pounder! [Really, can you tell any difference in the flavor of a 2 lb Blue vs. a 10+ Blue cat??]


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 8, 2012)

riprap said:


> I don't care how people fish. I don't care if you put out 1000. What I have a problem with is the lost jugs some people say you are to leave alone. What determines whether your jug is lost or somebody is coming after it? After a while it is going to become litter. I say put a date on it and after 2 days it becomes fair game. Put a name or phone number on it if you want someone to contact you to get it back. It doesn't have to be a law, but someone that likes to keep their lake or cove clean would at least know what to do with it.



I'm all for keeping abandoned jugs off the water. It makes me mad to see them too. What gets me is that everybody seems to assume if a jug is there with nobody in sight, it's abandoned and fair game. Most actual abandoned jugs will be on the bank, not floating in the middle of the lake. When we run jugs, most of ours that don't have fish on them are on the bank the next morning.



Alan in GA said:


> It's hard to believe you feel this way after reading my posts. Calling people names?....don't enjoy it [said I'd like to do it]...done away with? None of these.
> I also don't think putting them out in the evening and picking them up in the morning is such a bad thing either...but if they stay out all day in and during recreation activities [mainstream of boat traffic] and no one monitors them or is nearby then yes, I think there is a problem....not a severe one, but seems to be a poor use of baited hooks that more than just catfish can be impaled on.
> I'm still amazed at your post insinuating that I want it done away with....not in the least!



Maybe I misunderstood you, but you kept saying that jugs should be attended at all times or not put out at all, which defeats the purpose of jug fishing. I personally wouldn't put jugs out in the daytime on a busy lake. For both the reasons you mention, and the reason that's not a good time to catch fish anyway. You also are assuming a lot about what is being caught besides catfish. The only thing I consistantly catch other than catfish is gar. I've never caught an eagle, or other bird, or anything like that. I've caught one turtle on a jug over the years, and it was released unharmed. Ditto with one crappie and one bass.



flip0302 said:


> Maybe Hillbillys and Rednecks will never agree, that's why we need rules and guidelines.
> 
> And for what it worth I am neither guide nor tournament fisherman. Just someone who thinks a little more effort should be made to keep the fine Georgia catfishing we have from becoming what other states have see. I said I think changes should be made in creel and size limits, this impacts all fisherman .....even the guides and elites you speak of.
> 
> Some people are reluctant to change, others embrace it.



Agreed to an extent, but as long as it's legal to commercially fish for catfish and sell them, I can't see knocking out the chance for a family to throw out a few jugs and catch a mess of fish for supper and have some fun. I can catch as many or more fish on rod and reel in the same amount of time, it's just fun to jug. We have released quite a few fish caught on jugs, too, just like we would if we were pole fishing.



krazywayne said:


> I for one have no issue with jug or trotline fishing as long as it is done responsibly for the health of the fish population and the well being of the body of water. Pollution sucks no matter which way you look at it! I see no difference in abandoned jugs or someone throwing a beer can overboard after finishing it.
> 
> Like I said earlier...use good judgement when deciding if it is abandoned.... if there is a jug in the main lake and not another jug within 1/2 mile  it is more than likely abandoned or lost... please remove the fish and dispose or call the number on it. I personally have released fish that are weak and thin and chewed up from hook and rope burn.... obviously on the line TOO LONG! Be responsible and follow the laws and everyone would be happier.
> 
> I also feel if we had game wardens that actually enforced the trotline and jugline regs already in effect  That would help tremendously. I know for a fact I have seen personally a GW ride through what looked to be 200 jugs on Oconee one night and he didn't even blink an eye at them. Just my $.02



Well, maybe the jugs were there legally, so why should the warden pay any attention to them? I totally agree that it takes a useless person to leave jugs out there littering the lake. I have only lost two in the last several years, and I'm quite sure they were stolen , along with the fish on them, by other fishermen. My name and info is on every one of my jugs, and they are individually numbered to help me keep up with them. 

I do a lot of my jugging in SC. I have to buy a $50 jug permit (compare that to a regular fishing license,), ID my jugs, put them out no more than an hour before dark, and am supposed to have them all picked up shortly after daylight. I can run up to 50 jugs. It's also listed as a criminal offense there to mess with somebody else's jug or take a fish off of it. I think most don't consider that they're breaking the law when they pick that jug up.

The whole point I'm making is that most juggers aren't slobs, but we seem to be crucified here and all lumped together as irresponsible litterers. All deer hunters aren't tresspassing spotlighters, and all juggers aren't like the stereotype that is being cast. I probably have close to $5 apiece and a good bit of work invested in my jugs, so if for no other reason than that, I make an effort to find every one of them, not to mention that I don't want to waste a fish or litter the lake.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 8, 2012)

I found this to be interesting. I check the fishing regulations of all of our neighboring states and this is what I found.

Alabama has no restrictions on fishing with jugs and no limit on the number of catfish you can keep with the exception of only one over 34".

Tennessee and South Carolina limit the number of jugs to a total of 50 and both states require that the jugs be marked with the owners name and fishing license number. South Carolina allows jug fishing only 1 hour before sunset and jugs must be removed within one hour after sunrise. Neither state has a limit on the number of catfish you can keep with the exception of one over 34" in Tennessee and one over 36" in some lakes in South Carolina. 

North Carolina has no limit on the number and size of catfish you can keep. They limit the number of jugs to 70 per boat and they must be marked with the name and address of the owner.

I could not find any reference to jugs in Florida but I did find where trotlines, bush hooks and set lines are limited to 25 and they must be marked with the owners name and license number.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 8, 2012)

What would 'monitoring' be defined as?
I don't know actually although I did say 'monitored'. I don't believe you have to BE there with them but it you leave the area the jugs are set in, I would think a time interval would 'take over' as to what is meant by 'monitored'.
Maybe they should be checked hourly? twice a day/night? I see that one state requires them to be set out mainly at night [hour before/after] which would keep "recreational boat traffic" from interferring with a jug field setup.
Does anyone set them out during the daylight hours?
I've learned some about 'jugging' here. I would have to say the ONE thing that is an issue above others is the 'abandoned' jugs. I don't know which rules would help prevent that but it's interesting to see what other states have done with jug fishing.


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2012)

All jugs should be required to have Lojack installed.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> All jugs should be required to have Lojack installed.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 9, 2012)

Nuttin Better said:


> I found this to be interesting. I check the fishing regulations of all of our neighboring states and this is what I found.
> 
> Alabama has no restrictions on fishing with jugs and no limit on the number of catfish you can keep with the exception of only one over 34".
> 
> ...



Jugging is not allow any place in the state of Florida.

.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Jugging is not allow any place in the state of Florida.
> 
> .



And now we have the answer, we just do what Florida has done and there is nothing left to argue about.

Now, that is not what anyone hear really wants, I actually thing that what Hillbilly says he has to abide to in South Carolina is a great start, with some changes in the monitoring!


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 9, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> What would 'monitoring' be defined as?
> I don't know actually although I did say 'monitored'. I don't believe you have to BE there with them but it you leave the area the jugs are set in, I would think a time interval would 'take over' as to what is meant by 'monitored'.
> Maybe they should be checked hourly? twice a day/night? I see that one state requires them to be set out mainly at night [hour before/after] which would keep "recreational boat traffic" from interferring with a jug field setup.
> Does anyone set them out during the daylight hours?
> I've learned some about 'jugging' here. I would have to say the ONE thing that is an issue above others is the 'abandoned' jugs. I don't know which rules would help prevent that but it's interesting to see what other states have done with jug fishing.



All of the states that I researched that have regulations require that the jugs be checked at least once daily. To me that would be considered monitered.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 9, 2012)

Daily I would guess could be a minimum...I would agree. I thought the state that regulated jugging as a night only technique was interesting. Set an hour before sunset, retrieve by an hour after sunrise. 
I would think daytime jugging would be ok if not in a high traffic recreational area....

I'm finding out that you guys have discussed this jugging in the past.....did I open a rusty can of worms?
Just got involved with the unattended [2 days] jugs when one drifted into the swimming cove.
Did not mean to 'anger' some of the rest of you.
Guess I got into the discussion long after some of you have already discussed and ajourned the court on this!
Good fishing to you all......regardless of how you do it. Cherish and protect our fisheries! I know 98% of you DO.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok I'm ready to purpose a change to Georgia Fishing regulations.

(1) Only 1 catfish over 34" possesion per day
(2) Jugs limited to 50 per boat. Jugs must have name and/or phone number or license number of owner.
(3) Jugs can only be set 1 hour before sunset and must be removed within 1 hour after sunrise.

What do yall think about these changes. Come on be honest. I am a big boy I can take it.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nuttin Better said:


> Ok I'm ready to purpose a change to Georgia Fishing regulations.
> 
> (1) Only 1 catfish over 34" possesion per day
> (2) Jugs limited to 50 per boat. Jugs must have name and/or phone number or license number of owner.
> ...



I totally agree with all but #3, its too loose. I think you should have to accompany them is some manner.

We have all fished Oconee/Sinclair at times of high generation and know what the movement of those jugs can be.

Monty, I think #1 is crucial and brings everyone to the same set of rules and protects the fishery.

Who drives the needed changes, what do we need to do?


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 9, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> Daily I would guess could be a minimum...I would agree. I thought the state that regulated jugging as a night only technique was interesting. Set an hour before sunset, retrieve by an hour after sunrise.
> I would think daytime jugging would be ok if not in a high traffic recreational area....
> 
> I'm finding out that you guys have discussed this jugging in the past.....did I open a rusty can of worms?
> ...




Alan, it has been discussion point for some time and it always ends up this way.
Anytime it gets brought up, the guides seem to catch the blunt of it and they usually are not even in the discussion.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 10, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> I totally agree with all but #3, its too loose. I think you should have to accompany them is some manner.
> 
> We have all fished Oconee/Sinclair at times of high generation and know what the movement of those jugs can be.
> 
> ...



Flip I think the first step would be to contact DNR and see if we can get their support on changes like this. Then we will need to find others who may support these changes like Lake Homeowners Associations, Fishing Clubs and any other groups that may have an interest in these changes. Then we would need everyone who supports these changes to contact their State Representatives and Senators to try to get them to vote for the changes. Maybe even circulate petitions to show what kind of support there would be Statewide.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 10, 2012)

I would think the DNR is aware of this discussion on the forum.
I doubt three unhappy fishermen on this forum will get a law changed.
Should all catfishing laws be changed just because a few catfishermen were lax in regard to a preceived ethical principle?

Should all deer hunters be affected because six deer hunters were poachers?

There are always going to be problems on the water.  My 32 year old daughter often tells me to "take off my spongebob pants and put on my big boy drawers".  In other words, quite whining and move on.

I often need to do that.  I tend to harp on about the wrong things sometimes.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> Daily I would guess could be a minimum...I would agree. I thought the state that regulated jugging as a night only technique was interesting. Set an hour before sunset, retrieve by an hour after sunrise.
> I would think daytime jugging would be ok if not in a high traffic recreational area....
> 
> I'm finding out that you guys have discussed this jugging in the past.....did I open a rusty can of worms?
> ...




I ain't got no dog in this fight !! I end up gettin scolded sometimes.  But, rusty can of worms indeed !!   Jug fishin and those who jug fish has been a sore subject around here for a while.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 10, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I would think the DNR is aware of this discussion on the forum.
> I doubt three unhappy fishermen on this forum will get a law changed.
> Should all catfishing laws be changed just because a few catfishermen were lax in regard to a preceived ethical principle?
> 
> ...



I beleive that you will find more than three catfishermen that have an interest in this topic. Maybe not. But it only takes one to start a movement for change. Others may get on board or they may not. Those that oppose any change have the same opportunity to resist just as that those that want some change. Either way discussion is opened up and boths sides get to share opinions again.


----------



## bigchooch58 (Sep 10, 2012)

to me jug fishing is something that i do on occasion /my dad taught me long time ago /he taught me well /to hunt to fish and even trap /i only do it now when my gransons come to visit for a weekend /the looks on there faces when they catch fish after chaseing that jug is what its all about /i guess like my face was to my dad when i was a boy / and that i will not deney them of /but i do have my name and phone number on every jug i own 30 in all and there all numbered so i make dang sure i pick up what i put out/2nd i put my boat in the water and when i put it back on the trailer all 30 jugs are on board/ i belive if your going to leave jugs out all night you better be fishing all night and not far from them / i jug west point lake and if i do jug the main lake i run them in a line with them all attached to a 20lb test line to keep them from drifting in the current /i have lost only one in the last 5 years of doing this/and the one i did loose i got a call on my cell phone from the guy who found it 1 mile down river /there i met him and got it back /had a 12lb flathead on it and it was released/i release all cats over 5lb whether i catch on jug or rod and reel /and for the most part release them all unless my neighbor wants a few /there are some of us who are responsable and go beyond that too /so dont bash all of us for the few that are slobs /to be honest bank fishing puts more trash in the water than most jug fishing ever thought of /and the biggest slobs that pollute west point come from guess where /you got it right up there in the metro atlanta area /when i see your refridgerators sockerballs basketballs hygene products come floating down into my lake /makes me proud to be a responsable fisherman


----------



## krazywayne (Sep 10, 2012)

I am all for the size limit on the creel! One over 34" per boat per day. This would benefit those of us who enjoy chasing big cats, while benefit of the catfish population would be better too. I know I remove alot of fish from the lakes around but I EAT WHAT I REMOVE! I HARDLY EVER keep anything that is over 10-12 pounds... any bigger than that and I feel that fish deserves to live and am just thankful I was able to catch and see that fish! Some may think I am doing it wrong but I am well within the legalities of my license, I like to fish for sport and I also enjoy the taste of fresh fish (especially catfish) I also would like to see some kind of restriction on the amount of hooks/jugs/limblines that can be legally used.  Nothing worse than a littered up bank full of noodles,clorox bottles, coke bottles, or oil cans with a line and hook tied on it! I would definitely sign a petition and write my congressman! Let's do it Monty and Flip!


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 10, 2012)

I have submitted an email to DNR to get information on submitting a purposed change to the fishing regulations? I will let all know what I hear from them.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't shoot the messenger. I just got off the phone with Chris, a fish biologist with Ga DNR. He returned a call to me after I inquired this morning about the process of adding or  changing the fishing regulations. The section copied below can be found on page 16 of the current 2012 Georgia Hunting and Fishing Regulations. According to Chris this entire section applies to jugs as well as trotlines. So the existing regulations require that recreational jug fishing be limited to 50, must be marked with the owners name and address and must attended regularly and removed after the completed fishing trip.

Chris does agree that it is not clear that these regulations apply to jugs but he assured me that is the case. He said they will be talking in the office and see it they can include some wording in the future requlations to clear this up. 

As far as putting a size limit on catfish he is going to get back with me after talking with some other people in his office.

Sport Trotlines & Jugs
• A “sport trotline” is one line or a combination
of lines using less than 51 hooks. Sport
trotlines must be:
1. Marked with the owner’s name and
address and with visible buoys
2. Submerged at least three feet below the
surface of the water
3. Attended regularly and removed after
the completed fishing trip.
• Unmarked or unattended trotlines will be
confiscated by DNR. It is unlawful to use
any sport trotline within one-half mile below
any lock or dam.
• Only catfish and nongame fish (year-round)
and American and Hickory shad during shad
season may be taken with trotlines.
• Trotlines and jugs are not permitted on Lake
Tobesofkee or any State Park lake.
• Use of 51 or more hooks is considered


----------



## LureheadEd (Sep 10, 2012)

*Not again....*

Yes I do have to post again... Nobody at Fisheries knows, obviously Chris doesn't...Everytime I ask I get a different answer...Here's the jug rules copied straight from the website....Take this with a grain of salt and call me in the morning...


Set hooks and Jugs:

    Only channel catfish, flathead catfish, American shad, hickory shad , and nongame fish (those not listed under freshwater game fish daily limits) may be taken with set hooks and jugs.
    You must possess a valid sport fishing license when fishing set hooks and jugs.
    It is illegal to use jugs on Lake Tobesofkee and state park lakes.
    There are no other restrictions on the use of set hooks and jugs (number of, season, dimensions, materials, etc.).  However, DNR encourages anglers using these methods to check them regularly, remove them at the end of the fishing day, and avoid areas popular with recreational boaters.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 10, 2012)

LureheadEd said:


> Yes I do have to post again... Nobody at Fisheries knows, obviously Chris doesn't...Everytime I ask I get a different answer...Here's the jug rules copied straight from the website....Take this with a grain of salt and call me in the morning...
> 
> 
> Set hooks and Jugs:
> ...



I aked about this information that I found on the DNR website also. It was explained to me that the information that is printed in 2012 Sports fishing regulations is the latest information that is available and that is what rules will be enforced. The information above about no restrictions on the use of set hooks and jugs is outdated and no longer the case. 

You can choose to use whatever rules you like but as for me I do not plan on arguing the point with the agency that has the responsibilty of enforcing these rules.


----------



## LureheadEd (Sep 11, 2012)

Well I sure hope so, I've been asking for years...It would be really easy to just say yes to the book or question ... I'd like to see the official rule change in the official book, sounds like high cheeze to me...Need some rule numbers...I'm just sayin' I been begging for years and keep reachin'  deaf ears...

Oh, geez, I just posted again.. This time I'm definitely through...


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 11, 2012)

Should I just close this sucker off and help relieve us all of the anguish? 
: )


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 11, 2012)

50 bleach bottles floating down a river or across a lake must be a sight to see.
Since jugging isn't allowed in Florida I've never seen it but it must be a monster for the jugger to manage during the day, let alone during the night.

50?  How is it possible?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 11, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> Should I just close this sucker off and help relieve us all of the anguish?
> : )



No!

 I think that is one of the biggest problems on this site, threads get closed and deleted so that when someone innocently asks a question later on he doesn't know he just opened a big rusty can of worms.

I think there would be fewer people with hurt feelings if threads were allowed to stand and people wouldn't think they were being picked on for their opinions every time it comes up.

 Posting a link to the old thread could answer a lot of questions and give folks an idea why they get such emotional answers when they didn't really mean to open an old wound.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> 50 bleach bottles floating down a river or across a lake must be a sight to see.
> Since jugging isn't allowed in Florida I've never seen it but it must be a monster for the jugger to manage during the day, let alone during the night.
> 
> 50?  How is it possible?



Anyone who has ever spent a night on Oconee or Sinclair during high periods of generations knows how ridiculous it is to throw 50 jugs out a dark and not look for them until daylight.

On Sinclair, they don't find them all, I have 9 in my collection from under my dock in the last 4 weeks.


----------



## leemckinney (Sep 11, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Are you sure? Is that actually most people, or most elitists and catfish guide-type people. I have my info on every one of my jugs. And most of the places I run them, there _are_ limits on numbers, requirements to tag them with your info, and certain times you have to pick them up by. Don't get down on a whole community of fellow fishermen (and there are a lot more of us than you think,) just because you don't like the way I fish, and because some people don't follow the law. If the law was changed, those same people still wouldn't follow it. And I love the way y'all encourage and brag about the illegal act of stealing jugs and fish. I don't tell you how to fish. Don't tell me how to fish. I'm not hurting you a bit, brother.
> 
> We have enough regulations already that are reducing hunting and fishing to a rich man's amusement and/or a money-making business.
> 
> I find bass and catfish tournaments to be unethical and dangerous to other lake users myself, but I'm not out trying to get them stopped-plenty of people enjoy them and should be able to, whether it's my thing or not. Get your nose out of the air and quit trying to run other people's lives and tell them how to fish. I totally agree that there are slobs out there who abuse jug fishing. They will still be doing it if it's illegal. The only people you'll hurt are the ones who follow game laws.


----------



## leemckinney (Sep 11, 2012)

Limitless said:


> It's simple really, no name and no # means it's abandoned and going in the trash.
> 
> Time for some regulation of this "sport".



Someone will take you to the woodshed like your daddy should have.  So you think that you have the right to interfere with someone legally fishing?  Hope to see you doing it.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 11, 2012)

leemckinney said:


> Someone will take you to the woodshed like your daddy should have.  So you think that you have the right to interfere with someone legally fishing?  Hope to see you doing it.




I think the whole point here was to discuss the need for change and it sounds it maybe working in the background.

How close does your jug need to come to my dock before it belongs to me? If it doesn't have your name on it how do we even know its yours? Course, works both way, if it were to cause someone or a pet harm, kinda like the Eagle story, I am sure it's not yours then.
All the responsible juggers should welcome change, it should bring everyone else that does it to your level.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 11, 2012)

Nuttin Better said:


> Ok I'm ready to purpose a change to Georgia Fishing regulations.
> 
> (1) Only 1 catfish over 34" possesion per day
> (2) Jugs limited to 50 per boat. Jugs must have name and/or phone number or license number of owner.
> ...



1 and 2 are fine with me but not #3. I like the idea of being able to set them out anytime as long as you are with them. 

When i run jugs we usually do it in the morning and stay with them. Most of the problems with jugging come when they are left unattended. IMO....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Anyone who has ever spent a night on Oconee or Sinclair during high periods of generations knows how ridiculous it is to throw 50 jugs out a dark and not look for them until daylight.
> 
> On Sinclair, they don't find them all, I have 9 in my collection from under my dock in the last 4 weeks.



That's why I don't throw out jugs anywhere with current. The last thing I want to do is lose my jugs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2012)

bigchooch58 said:


> to me jug fishing is something that i do on occasion /my dad taught me long time ago /he taught me well /to hunt to fish and even trap /i only do it now when my gransons come to visit for a weekend /the looks on there faces when they catch fish after chaseing that jug is what its all about /i guess like my face was to my dad when i was a boy / and that i will not deney them of /but i do have my name and phone number on every jug i own 30 in all and there all numbered so i make dang sure i pick up what i put out/2nd i put my boat in the water and when i put it back on the trailer all 30 jugs are on board/ i belive if your going to leave jugs out all night you better be fishing all night and not far from them / i jug west point lake and if i do jug the main lake i run them in a line with them all attached to a 20lb test line to keep them from drifting in the current /i have lost only one in the last 5 years of doing this/and the one i did loose i got a call on my cell phone from the guy who found it 1 mile down river /there i met him and got it back /had a 12lb flathead on it and it was released/i release all cats over 5lb whether i catch on jug or rod and reel /and for the most part release them all unless my neighbor wants a few /there are some of us who are responsable and go beyond that too /so dont bash all of us for the few that are slobs /to be honest bank fishing puts more trash in the water than most jug fishing ever thought of /and the biggest slobs that pollute west point come from guess where /you got it right up there in the metro atlanta area /when i see your refridgerators sockerballs basketballs hygene products come floating down into my lake /makes me proud to be a responsable fisherman



This is the way it should be done.

BTW West Point Lake is the mecca for tennis balls and basketballs.


----------



## K80 (Sep 11, 2012)

What is the purpose of a size limit other than so you can catch it with a pole?  Sounds like some feel entitled to big cats...  Its about the same as a trophy hunter pushing trophy hunting on a meat hunter, by most I'd be called a trophy hunter.

As a person that grew up running trot lines that were put out at dark and picked up at day break i see nothing wrong with doing the same with jugs.  I can also see a need for the fisherman to be with his jugs during the day or where there is a current.

Blanket laws that cover everyone but is only an issue at select locations is wrong.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2012)

K80 said:


> What is the purpose of a size limit other than ago you can catch it with a pole?  Sounds like some feel entitled to big cars...  Its about the same as a trophy hunter pushing it on a meat hunter, by most I'd be called a trophy hunter
> 
> As a person that grew up running trot lines that were put out at dark and picked up at day break i see nothing wrong with doing the same with jugs.  I can also see a need for the fisherman to be with his jugs during the day or where there is a current.
> 
> Blanket laws that cover everyone but is only an issue at select locations is wrong.



Some people apparently want nobody on the lake except those in $50,000 wrapped boats and tackle company patches on their neon-colored shirts, just like the deer woods are slowly going exclusively to wealthy tv-style trophy hunters. That's sad. A traditional southern way of life, and laid-back family enjoyment are quickly being lost to money and modern suburban values.


----------



## leemckinney (Sep 11, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Some people apparently want nobody on the lake except those in $50,000 wrapped boats and tackle company patches on their neon-colored shirts, just like the deer woods are slowly going exclusively to wealthy tv-style trophy hunters. That's sad. A traditional southern way of life, and laid-back family enjoyment are quickly being lost to money and modern suburban values.


----------



## shoot2grill (Sep 11, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Some people apparently want nobody on the lake except those in $50,000 wrapped boats and tackle company patches on their neon-colored shirts, just like the deer woods are slowly going exclusively to wealthy tv-style trophy hunters. That's sad. A traditional southern way of life, and laid-back family enjoyment are quickly being lost to money and modern suburban values.


Well said hillbilly


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 12, 2012)

Someday we will see this on the cover of GON.

Hillbilly, if you do everything the way you say you do, labels, always collect jugs and etc.....I got to ask why in the heck you would be opposed to some guidelines that IF FOLLOWED, brings everyone up to your higher level of standards

Surely you, and others see what everyone else is seeing and give the activity that bad rap? 

As far as the limit and size, it would cover all types of fishing, not just juggers, liners, guides...its for everyone.

My $6,000 boat is along way from what you speculate and money doesn't have a thing to do with it.

If it accountability of the jugs I understand, it sounds like you do what is right. Why are you so opposed to change something that makes everyone the fine jugger you are?


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Sep 13, 2012)

I've jugged off and on for 30+ years and I do see a problem developing here on Lake Oconee between juggers and homeowners. There are way more people jugging now than ever before and there are a lot more abandoned or lost jugs as well. My job puts me in contact with a lot of lake homeowners and I am hearing more and more complaints about jugs under docks, around props and even grandkids getting hooked. A lot of these people have the money, time and determination to try and change things if they get riled up. They even have a state rep that lives on the lake as well. If we don't find a way to try and clean up the actions of the few that are causing the problems, somebody else is going to try and do it for us.


----------



## bigchooch58 (Sep 13, 2012)

i belive instead of taking the time away from state reps and other pollitions over a bottle that you could pick up and put in a trashcan /there time needs to be on putting ga back to work and getting this country back on track /just my opinon as i have no problem picking up the rubber lizzards and motor oil worms i find near the boat ramps and put them in the trashcan thats there that they never got put in in the first place


----------



## riprap (Sep 13, 2012)

Benjie Boswell said:


> I've jugged off and on for 30+ years and I do see a problem developing here on Lake Oconee between juggers and homeowners. There are way more people jugging now than ever before and there are a lot more abandoned or lost jugs as well. My job puts me in contact with a lot of lake homeowners and I am hearing more and more complaints about jugs under docks, around props and even grandkids getting hooked. A lot of these people have the money, time and determination to try and change things if they get riled up. They even have a state rep that lives on the lake as well. If we don't find a way to try and clean up the actions of the few that are causing the problems, somebody else is going to try and do it for us.



I believe the state rep lives up in Richland creek where the long no wake is. Hmmm, I wonder how that got there.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Sep 14, 2012)

I like to jug too.  I have a great time and do it several times a year.  I follow the law as it is currently written.  No more than 50 with name and address.  I stay with mine the whole time as I do not want to lose them and have to replace them.  My kids are to little to fish yet and I would hate to lose this before they were old enough to enjoy this type of fishing.  I understand about jugs trashing up the place.  I pick up others peoples abandoed jugs when I see them as to keep trash down and poor sentiment towards juggers down.  I also pick up worm bags, stink bait wrappers or any other trash I see.  Bad apples everywhere and in every sport.  I like the law as it is currently myself.  I feel like some of this uproar is just people being Greedy.  Lots of people spend too much time worrying about what somebody else has or is doing.  One funny note on this is that one of the opposers to jugging on this fourm wrote the original thread that gave me tips on how to start jugging.  I know opinions change but funny none the least.  More people jug now that ever in GA and I think that has to do partially to this site.  Alot of older members will rember lots of older threads on succesfull jugging trips and how to's. (No backlash at all then either) You reap what you sow.


----------



## scruggs1 (Sep 14, 2012)

We jug quite a bit.  Have lost 4 this year total...and it really p*sses me off when I lose one because of the time and money invested into making them.  You don't spend $100 on a roll of reflective tape and hours and hours making them then just casually abandon them in the water.  

We usually get the shad at dark and are off the lake by 2-3am.  If there are any missing, we go back between 8-9 the next morning and look again in the day light.  We quit going to Sinclair because of the water pull and the aggravation it causes.  We usually put out 3 sets of 15-17 jugs less than a mile apart between the furthest two and are continuously going from set to set checking them until we pull them all around 2-3am.  

We usually catch 2-3 gar a night and we have found our jugs with gar on them 1/4 mile away from where we set them.  There is no way possible to prevent a fish like that (or a big catfish) from leaving with your equipment.  This is no different than having a big fish break off on a pole and drag 6-8 feet of leader around with it while it dies, you just don't see it.

I think it would be a great thing to have a creel and size limit.  This preserves the future.  We always have at least 2-3 people and have never taken more than 18 home.  I don't think that is causing mass extinction.

For those complaining about how close they get to your dock...the water under and around your dock does not belong to you, it is public property.  How is that any more annoying to see 16" of swimming pool noodle floating by your dock than it is to have waverunners doing donuts in front of your dock, ski boats going by making waves splashing your dock and seawall down all day, or tournament fishers and jet boats going by at 65mph with your kids swimming in front of the dock?  Which is more dangerous?  Or how about bass fishermen getting lures hung all over and around your dock so your family and friends can step on them too?  Or the drunks with their radios blaring at ALL hours of the night and day?  Maybe pole fishers can put an ID tag on all their lures so when someone steps on it, or leaves one hung in a tree in your yard, you can sue them.  Or maybe the wave makers can come by each dock and leave their contact info so that when your dock needs repair, they can do it for you.  All part and parcel to living on a lake.

I called our game warden this year and asked about the regs.  No more than 50 in the water (which is plenty to keep up with when they are continuously being checked) and identifiable as mine.


----------



## scruggs1 (Sep 14, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Hillbilly, if you do everything the way you say you do, labels, always collect jugs and etc.....I got to ask why in the heck you would be opposed to some guidelines that IF FOLLOWED, brings everyone up to your higher level of standards
> 
> Surely you, and others see what everyone else is seeing and give the activity that bad rap?



I know exactly what you are saying here.  Two trips ago, there were a group on a pontoon that threw out what I am guessing to be about 75 over a mile stretch right where we fish.  We go back and forth continuously checking and rebaiting ours and not one time did we see these people.  The next morning we were missing four, so we got up and found three of the four within about 15 minutes...didn't find the last one.  These guys jugs had now spread to over a mile and a half.  We were cleaning our fish at the house about 9:30 when they came by looking.  I asked the guy if he by chance found or picked up my missing jug.  He was completely rude at first (while he was drinking his Bud Light) then proceeded to tell us that they put them out, went to the bar, and got too drunk to come back and get them.  (I wanted to ask him other than the time, what was the difference between last night and the morning but didn't)  Anyway, I wound up telling him where 2-3 of his jugs were further up the lake and they went on their way.



flip0302 said:


> As far as the limit and size, it would cover all types of fishing, not just juggers, liners, guides...its for everyone.



I want my future grandkids to be able to catch them too.  I completely agree with boundaries for preservation and sustainability as long as it applies to all.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 14, 2012)

scruggs1 said:


> I know exactly what you are saying here.  Two trips ago, there were a group on a pontoon that threw out what I am guessing to be about 75 over a mile stretch right where we fish.  We go back and forth continuously checking and rebaiting ours and not one time did we see these people.  The next morning we were missing four, so we got up and found three of the four within about 15 minutes...didn't find the last one.  These guys jugs had now spread to over a mile and a half.  We were cleaning our fish at the house about 9:30 when they came by looking.  I asked the guy if he by chance found or picked up my missing jug.  He was completely rude at first (while he was drinking his Bud Light) then proceeded to tell us that they put them out, went to the bar, and got too drunk to come back and get them.  (I wanted to ask him other than the time, what was the difference between last night and the morning but didn't)  Anyway, I wound up telling him where 2-3 of his jugs were further up the lake and they went on their way.
> 
> 
> 
> I want my future grandkids to be able to catch them too.  I completely agree with boundaries for preservation and sustainability as long as it applies to all.



Its great to see someone that truly gets it! 
I think most of us want to see some change, any changes to creel and size be a guide for all to follow regardless of fishing type and preserve the environment as well.

So, I have to ask, if the law requires the jugs to be marked with identification, I find one without it....? How do I know its yours, or does possesion being 9 tenths of the law kick in? I say if they are required to be marked, you are to lazy to do it, they are fair game.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 15, 2012)

All my jugs/bottles are already required to have my name and contact info on them. I may be wrong, but if hillbilly fishes where I think he does, his too !! I also have to buy a permit that costs 80 bucks !! S.C. has regs that don't allow Ga bottles in their waters without a nonresident fishing and nonresident bottle permits !!


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 15, 2012)

*"for those complaining about how close they get to your dock"*

"for those complaining about how close they get to your dock"

I'm not concerned about the 'float offs' that come to my dock, I'm concerned that because it doesn't have a contact info on it such as a phone number, I feel uncomfortable REMOVING IT from the water and not being able to at least notify the owner. I am not a thief, but I'm not going to let it float up to swimmers and let it be. It's coming out of the water. What would you do? 
THAT'S why I think contact info should be on jugs, I don't want to feel like I'm stealing something when I have to do something with a 'float off' jug!

I would love to jug fish, just never have. I think it would a blast to go with someone that's done it  a lot and has all the quirks figured out. I could do some channel/blue cat filets! It's reasuring to me to read about some juggers here that look to have it down to a 'fine art'! Learning curves are fun to bypass if a guy can go with someone that knows how to run a set of jugs, and cares for the fishery at the same time!
I've got a good T shirt logo for you all. "WE LOVE JUGS" ...ha!, of course you'll need to have a picture of a jug on the front! [or two of them???..nice noodle float jugs with IDs written on them?]


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think anyone would fault you for removing a jug that was creating a hazardous situation. Most juggers have moved from jugs to noodles. There are many advantages to noodles over the conventional jug but losing one is a little more personal than losing a jug because you have an investment of time and money. One will be much more thorough gathering up jugs if done in the day light when they can be seen without the benefit of a light. Many times a lost jug will be found around or under a dock.

I can't use large fish so they go back in the water. Others keep them and that is OK with me as long as they use them.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 15, 2012)

I saw jugs made from PVC pipe with a 6" or so length of noodle, and a sliding weight inside....cool device! Does Walmart sell those or are they all home made?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 15, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Someday we will see this on the cover of GON.
> 
> Hillbilly, if you do everything the way you say you do, labels, always collect jugs and etc.....I got to ask why in the heck you would be opposed to some guidelines that IF FOLLOWED, brings everyone up to your higher level of standards
> 
> ...





I don't object to common-sense regulations. What I object to is somebody treating me and all other juggers like low-down white trash because we jug fish, and do it legally with some common sense and morals. You continue to lump us together with the lawbreakers.

THE REGS ARE ALREADY THERE. You are limited to fifty jugs that must be marked with your ID. In other states, the regs are even more strict. The people you are complaining about are already breaking the law. That aggravates me as much as it does you. BUT, you seem to refuse to see that. More rules won't make the people that are breaking them now follow them. You're making the argument that gun-control supporters make about limiting the buying of guns, when the lawbreakers won't follow any of the rules. What needs to be done is somebody enforce the rules that are already in place instead of  making more rules that the same people won't follow any more than they do the ones we have now.

If you find a nameless jug floating around for a week, it ain't mine. Whoever put it out is not worried about playing by the rules, whatever they may be. Find who done that, and get onto them, not the people who don't do stuff like that. Hate the playah, not the game. Peace out.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 15, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> I saw jugs made from PVC pipe with a 6" or so length of noodle, and a sliding weight inside....cool device! Does Walmart sell those or are they all home made?



Walmart does sell a pre rigged noodle but they are expensive. The one you mention is most likely a home made rig and one that the owner spent some time looking for.


----------



## scruggs1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> I'm not concerned about the 'float offs' that come to my dock, I'm concerned that because it doesn't have a contact info on it such as a phone number, I feel uncomfortable REMOVING IT from the water and not being able to at least notify the owner. I am not a thief, but I'm not going to let it float up to swimmers and let it be. It's coming out of the water. What would you do?



If it has been there 24 hours, I would trash it.  If it has no ID on it, I would trash it.  The last two trips, I have picked up 2 with no name/info that were washed on the shoreline and trashed them.  I knew they were not mine, but I also knew they had been there for days and at that point were just litter on the lake.  With no ID info, how could anyone prove that it was theirs and not yours anyway?



Alan in GA said:


> I would love to jug fish, just never have. I think it would a blast to go with someone that's done it  a lot and has all the quirks figured out. I could do some channel/blue cat filets! It's reasuring to me to read about some juggers here that look to have it down to a 'fine art'! Learning curves are fun to bypass if a guy can go with someone that knows how to run a set of jugs, and cares for the fishery at the same time!



You can go with us if you want to.



Alan in GA said:


> I've got a good T shirt logo for you all. "WE LOVE JUGS" ...ha!, of course you'll need to have a picture of a jug on the front! [or two of them???..nice noodle float jugs with IDs written on them?]


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 16, 2012)

How come y'all are always hating on the 60 grand bass boats when they never cry about the nice double wides y'all have.


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2012)

LTZ25 said:


> How come y'all are always hating on the 60 grand bass boats when they never cry about the nice double wides y'all have.



Come on now, nothing like a $50,000 rig being pulled with a $1500 truck.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thats true . I could go further with that but I won't .


----------



## bigchooch58 (Sep 16, 2012)

to make the pool noodels i use you can find how to make them on you tube /it cost around 30 bucks to make 30 of them /all of mine are painted flouresent green pvc pipe and green poole noodel the 4" thick ones and a wrap on reflective tape on the top ends to find them at night with ease / keep a sharpie marker on the boat to keep info so you can read the name and phone numbers on then /its like argueing on here because some dont like it /as mentioned before people will always break the laws /like how many hunters hunt over corn /now ya can in some spots but for the 30 years i hunted ga wall mart sells more deer corn during deer season than any time of year /when all that corn was to be picked up off the ground 10 days before the season not 10 minutes before you hunt


----------



## flatheadz (Sep 17, 2012)

Theres alway a few wanna bees and jerks that ruin the reputation of all sportsmen. Most juggers especially newcomers dont realize how far and fast jugs will travel with or without a fish attached. All I can saw is use good judgement in the appearance of the jugs. I know the time,effort and money I go through fishing the way I do. LARGE and LIVE bait for the big ones is very time consuming and I dont take kindly to someone "checking" my lines or even taking a look. I understand curiousity but dont like it either. But I do my part in clean up and usually leave the lake with more litter than I came with. Names and addresses are usually required for trotlines. Good luck to all and may the bad seeds get a clue.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 18, 2012)

So there are mixed reports.

Is Identification required on Jugs? If so, what identification?


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 18, 2012)

Sport Trotlines & Jugs
•A “sport trotline” is one line or a combination of lines using less than 51 hooks. Sport trotlines must be:
1. 1.Marked with the owner’s name and address and with visible buoys
2.Submerged at least three feet below the surface of the water
3.Attended regularly and removed after the completed fishing trip.

•Unmarked or unattended trotlines will be confiscated by DNR. It is unlawful to use any sport trotline within one-half mile below any lock or dam.
•Only catfish and nongame fish (year-round) and American and Hickory shad during shad season may be taken with trotlines.
•Trotlines and jugs are not permitted on Lake Tobesofkee or any State Park lake.
•Use of 51 or more hooks is considered Commercial Fishing.

I recieved another phone call from Chris with DNR yesterday. The above rules do apply to jugs as well as trotlines. You cannot fish more than 50 jugs without a commercial fishing license, jugs must be marked with owners name and telephone number and they must be attended regularly.

The information that can be found on their website in reference to no regulations on jugs is in the process of being removed since it is not correct information as related to the current rules. He also told me that they were getting ready to print the 2013 Sport Fishing Regulations and that they were going to reword the section on Trotlines and jugs to make it easier to understand.


----------



## riprap (Sep 18, 2012)

Nuttin Better said:


> Sport Trotlines & Jugs
> •A “sport trotline” is one line or a combination of lines using less than 51 hooks. Sport trotlines must be:
> 1. 1.Marked with the owner’s name and address and with visible buoys
> 2.Submerged at least three feet below the surface of the water
> ...



Well, it's looks like if you think a jug is unattended or lost you can call DNR to come pick it up. The guys that think other are thieves for taking them can take it up with the DNR. If I saw a name and phone number on the jug i would be more than happy to give the owner a heads up on where it is.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 18, 2012)

riprap said:


> Well, it's looks like if you think a jug is unattended or lost you can call DNR to come pick it up. The guys that think other are thieves for taking them can take it up with the DNR. If I saw a name and phone number on the jug i would be more than happy to give the owner a heads up on where it is.



I wish everybody was like that. An illegal jug has no business being out there. But a lot of people see a legal one with a fish on it and just can't resist taking it. And if I do lose a jug, I'd love to get it back, because I have a good bit of time and money tied up in making them, not to mention I don't want my jugs floating around lost catching stuff.


----------



## LureheadEd (Sep 19, 2012)

I will not post, I will not post , I will not post.... Help me Obi Wan Sos, you're our only hope !!!!


----------



## JohnK (Sep 19, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> I will see random jugs floating and if they are by themselves with no one around or anymore jugs around I will remove them and would hope someone does the same if they find one. Use common sense and if they look unattended, they usually are!



There should be a lot of jugs if they are attended. I'd hope someone would pick up any lone jug or two they see of mine.


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Sep 19, 2012)

I've labeled min with my name and phone number since day one, hoping that anyone who finds them would call and let me know where they are. I have had two calls in 5 years, both to let me know that I had floats with big fish on them. Both were far away and up stream from the drop point. I have never had a call about lost floats. Most of the ones I have lost have been due to large fish taking them under docks. 

I think the current rules are sufficient to protect both the resource and the public. As I have stated befor on this forum, catfish in large reservoirs are not dependent on human laws to protect them. They will respond more to environmental conditions than to limits or regulations. Let the biologists make the recommendations and keep personal oppinions out of the equation.


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wish everybody was like that. An illegal jug has no business being out there. But a lot of people see a legal one with a fish on it and just can't resist taking it. And if I do lose a jug, I'd love to get it back, because I have a good bit of time and money tied up in making them, not to mention I don't want my jugs floating around lost catching stuff.



I care more about the fish swimming around for days, I don't usually keep any fish but crappie.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 21, 2012)

So got down to the lake house finally, been a couple of weeks.
Walked down to the dock and only found three jugs this week left by the litterbugs.

A couple are real creative, on using ATT buried cable flags and another some cup contraption. The other, I have not pulled out of the grass as it has line run all through it.

The most noticable thing, none were tagged with any ID.

Talked to a couple of the neighbors and the tell me there is already a petition for change making it wats around to some of the homeowners...seems to have a bunch of support.
To the irresponsible juggers....they are are tired of cleaning up the mess.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Sep 21, 2012)

Maybe the green one with the orange flag belongs to ATT. Did it have a telephone # on it?


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nuttin Better said:


> Maybe the green one with the orange flag belongs to ATT. Did it have a telephone # on it?



Nope, no Phone, No Phone number, just my dock attached!


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 23, 2014)

tv_34 said:


> If I see a jug after 10 am.  I get it out of the water.  If it has a fish on it, I unhook and let her live another day.  It makes no sense letting a fish die on a jug that got away.  If you can not collect your jugs by a resonable hour you should not be jugging



More folks I know jug fish during the day then at night.  Of course we check our jugs about every 30-45 minutes to take off the caught fish and rebait.  Keep count of the jugs and have lost 3 in 7 years of fishing.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 23, 2014)

flip0302 said:


> So got down to the lake house finally, been a couple of weeks.
> Walked down to the dock and only found three jugs this week left by the litterbugs.
> 
> A couple are real creative, on using ATT buried cable flags and another some cup contraption. The other, I have not pulled out of the grass as it has line run all through it.
> ...


I had a pink one last time, but it was a real nice one, so I am sure they hated losing it. I pulled one up last year that was wrapped around the dock and it had a giant turtle on it. That sucker must have weighed 30 lbs.

It gets on my nerves, but I won't sign the petition. I do not believe in forcing my wants on other sportsman when it is a minority of them who are the problem. jMO


----------



## MrRipaLip (Jul 23, 2014)

tv_34 said:


> If I see a jug after 10 am.  I get it out of the water.  If it has a fish on it, I unhook and let her live another day.  It makes no sense letting a fish die on a jug that got away.  If you can not collect your jugs by a resonable hour you should not be jugging





x2


----------



## donald-f (Jul 23, 2014)

tv_34 said:


> If I see a jug after 10 am.  I get it out of the water.  If it has a fish on it, I unhook and let her live another day.  It makes no sense letting a fish die on a jug that got away.  If you can not collect your jugs by a resonable hour you should not be jugging



What about those of us that fish jugs during the day? 10 am will be about the middle of my fishing trip of about daylight to 2 pm. Everyone does not fish them at night.


----------



## MOTS (Jul 23, 2014)

donald-f said:


> What about those of us that fish jugs during the day? 10 am will be about the middle of my fishing trip of about daylight to 2 pm. Everyone does not fish them at night.



This is an old thread, but I would look for another noodle/jug as far as the eye could see, if I did not see one I would then remove it. This is on Eufaula and a landowner.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 23, 2014)

donald-f said:


> What about those of us that fish jugs during the day? 10 am will be about the middle of my fishing trip of about daylight to 2 pm. Everyone does not fish them at night.



If you're tending to your jugs you don't have to worry about anybody getting to them before you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2014)

Backlasher82 said:


> If you're tending to your jugs you don't have to worry about anybody getting to them before you.



The fact is, jugs are not intended to be tended continuously. And they are legal. And not everyone who jugs is a scumbag, as many on here seem to think for some reason. It amazes me how many people who take the moral high ground about folks breaking hunting and fishing regulations and thieves and poachers will cheerfully admit to BREAKING THE LAW by messing with somebody else's legal jugs, stealing them, and stealing or releasing the fish that's on it, just because they don't like it and feel morally superior somehow to people who fish with jugs. It's poaching to steal a jug or release a fish off one, just as much as tresspassing on somebody else's land and killing a deer, or taking bass out of somebody else's livewell on their boat. Plain and simple. If it ain't yours, don't mess with it. 

And owning a half-acre lot on a lake doesn't mean you own the public waters of said lake, either., any more than a rabid anti-hunter buying a lot on the border of a WMA has the right to end folks deer hunting on it. Get over it. Some people don't like having to put up with two hundred folks running everybody up on the bank in a bass tournament, or a lake full of folks making money off a public resource by guiding, either; but they deal with it, because the fact is, we all have just as much right to legally fish how we enjoy fishing as the next man. I don't enjoy fishing in bass tournaments. But it's not my right to tell you you can't enjoy it. I enjoy running catfish jugs every now and then. What makes you any better than me, or morally superior or have the right to end what I enjoy? BTW, all my jugs have my name and contact on them, and I don't leave any behind.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> The fact is, jugs are not intended to be tended continuously. BTW, all my jugs have my name and contact on them, and I don't leave any behind.



Do you throw out a bunch of jugs in the morning and just forget about them? Go check on them every 6-8 hours? Or just pick up the ones you can find when it's time to go home?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2014)

I usually put out jugs at dark, and pick them up at the crack of daylight the next morning. Sometimes check them in the middle of the night, too. In over a decade of jugging, I have lost exactly four jugs, and I suspect that most of those jugs were stolen by another early morning fisherman who saw a bobbing jug and couldn't resist the temptation. I have my jugs counted and individually numbered and will spend hours looking for a missing one. Does that make you morally superior to me, somehow?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I usually put out jugs at dark, and pick them up at the crack of daylight the next morning. Sometimes check them in the middle of the night, too. In over a decade of jugging, I have lost exactly four jugs, and I suspect that most of those jugs were stolen by another early morning fisherman who saw a bobbing jug and couldn't resist the temptation. I have my jugs counted and individually numbered and will spend hours looking for a missing one. Does that make you morally superior to me, somehow?



Get off your high horse and actually take a minute to read the post I responded to and what I wrote. I still stand by what I said. If you're jug fishing during the day you need to tend to your jugs.

If you throw out a bunch of jugs in the morning and just forget about them you aren't fishing, you're just littering. And I don't feel the least bit of pity for you if somebody picks up the jugs you deserted. They are a hazard to boats, swimmers, skiers, everybody. And throwing those jugs out without keeping track of them is exactly the kind of behavior that gets juggers the reputation as slobs.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 23, 2014)

donald-f said:


> What about those of us that fish jugs during the day? 10 am will be about the middle of my fishing trip of about daylight to 2 pm. Everyone does not fish them at night.





Backlasher82 said:


> If you're tending to your jugs you don't have to worry about anybody getting to them before you.





Backlasher82 said:


> Do you throw out a bunch of jugs in the morning and just forget about them? Go check on them every 6-8 hours? Or just pick up the ones you can find when it's time to go home?



When I fish jugs I put out about 20 in a cove or along a bank and not across the traveled area of lake. Then I set in about the middle of them so I can moniter them. If you respect other boats you will not run through my noodles. They are baited and fish removed as they are caught. If they get scattered they are retrieved.

Now who wants to go jugging?
This thread has now give me the fever.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 23, 2014)

I put that highly reflective tape on my jugs. A spotlite lights them up hundreds of yard away.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 23, 2014)

donald-f said:


> When I fish jugs I put out about 20 in a cove or along a bank and not across the traveled area of lake. Then I set in about the middle of them so I can moniter them. If you respect other boats you will not run through my noodles. They are baited and fish removed as they are caught. If they get scattered they are retrieved.
> 
> Now who wants to go jugging?
> This thread has now give me the fever.



A responsible jug fisherman. Hope you catch a bunch every time you go, you're sure going to do better than somebody who just throws out a bunch of jugs in the morning and forgets about them.


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I usually put out jugs at dark, and pick them up at the crack of daylight the next morning. Sometimes check them in the middle of the night, too. In over a decade of jugging, I have lost exactly four jugs, and I suspect that most of those jugs were stolen by another early morning fisherman who saw a bobbing jug and couldn't resist the temptation. I have my jugs counted and individually numbered and will spend hours looking for a missing one. Does that make you morally superior to me, somehow?



Well done!  

You would be welcome to fish with me and my folks anytime.  Though we fish most days from about 7AM to 1 or 2 PM if we are missing a jug we will search for hours to find it.  We do check our jugs about twice an hour.  Only thing we might leave in the lake is some cut bait if we are not coming back the next day.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2014)

Backlasher82 said:


> Get off your high horse and actually take a minute to read the post I responded to and what I wrote. I still stand by what I said. If you're jug fishing during the day you need to tend to your jugs.
> 
> If you throw out a bunch of jugs in the morning and just forget about them you aren't fishing, you're just littering. And I don't feel the least bit of pity for you if somebody picks up the jugs you deserted. They are a hazard to boats, swimmers, skiers, everybody. And throwing those jugs out without keeping track of them is exactly the kind of behavior that gets juggers the reputation as slobs.



When did I ever say I did that? I never have, never will. Take a minute to read my posts, too. This whole thread sounds to me like a witch hunt by a bunch of yuppies and elitists and guides trying to keep the common man from catching a catfish and having some fun. And picking up somebody else's jugs is ILLEGAL. Funny that the same people who decry other illegal activities are fine with stealing a man's catfish jugs. We will have to agree to disagree, and I'm not getting any deeper in this subject. Enjoy your position atop the ivory mountain of superiority.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> When did I ever say I did that? I never have, never will. Take a minute to read my posts, too. This whole thread sounds to me like a witch hunt by a bunch of yuppies and elitists and guides trying to keep the common man from catching a catfish and having some fun. And picking up somebody else's jugs is ILLEGAL. Funny that the same people who decry other illegal activities are fine with stealing a man's catfish jugs. We will have to agree to disagree, and I'm not getting any deeper in this subject. Enjoy your position atop the ivory mountain of superiority.



Maybe you should read Donald's post and learn how to do jug fishing the right way instead of whining about supposed "elitists".


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 23, 2014)

6 pages of this. Let me simplify this. If it has some contact info on it leave it alone.We will be back for it. If it doesn't, it's illegal and it's all yours. Sometimes i will even put the date or time on mine. You can't fix all the stupid people in the world.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2014)

Backlasher82 said:


> Maybe you should read Donald's post and learn how to do jug fishing the right way instead of whining about supposed "elitists".



In other words, everyone should fish exactly how YOU want them to? People who torture bass to make money are so much morally superior to a guy who wants to catch some fish for supper. I'm done with this mess. Enjoy YOUR lake. Hopefully, none of us inferior redneck types ever pollute it and ruin your fishing.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 23, 2014)

I've only been jugging twice, but both times I stayed near the jugs. As long as they aren't blocking a narrow channel or marina or something I don't see a problem leaving them for a few hours 3-4 at a time (day light) or overnight. Both times I went were at night and I have light sticks on my jugs. Once was on the river and we tossed out a dozen around the boat and proceeded to drift fish more or less with them, we struck out on jug, but got several on r&r. The other was on carters I tossed out 10 in a small cove then went to some trees across the creek arm from the cove tied up and spent the evening fishing with some lights. That time I caught 2 spots (tossed back ofcourse ) on the jugs and nothing on r&r. I did loose one that night, but I think it got hung with a fish. It had been bobbing and running so I went to get it, and as soon as I got near it plunged completely under and was gone for a good 2-3min before popping up near the submerged timber. It did that 2 more times heading towards the timber before going down and not coming back up. I searched for it for 3 hrs till my spot light went dead, then searched another 3 hours after sunrise the next morning. I never did find it. I assume what ever it was pulled it down into the timber and got the jug hung. I just hope it was able to break off eventually.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> In other words, everyone should fish exactly how YOU want them to? People who torture bass to make money are so much morally superior to a guy who wants to catch some fish for supper. I'm done with this mess. Enjoy YOUR lake. Hopefully, none of us inferior redneck types ever pollute it and ruin your fishing.



I don't even know what you're babbling about now so I'll make it very simple for you. Again.

If you're jug fishing during the day tend to your jugs. If you throw out a bunch of jugs in the morning and just leave them don't be surprised if someone picks up the trash you leave on the water.


----------



## MrRipaLip (Jul 23, 2014)

So a non-marked / labeled jug is fair game to remove out of the water?  If it has a name, address, phone # etc it is illegal to touch?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 23, 2014)

MrRipaLip said:


> So a non-marked / labeled jug is fair game to remove out of the water?  If it has a name, address, phone # etc it is illegal to touch?



If I find a jug with a name and number on it, I will call them and tell them where the search ended.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 23, 2014)

MrRipaLip said:


> So a non-marked / labeled jug is fair game to remove out of the water?  If it has a name, address, phone # etc it is illegal to touch?



I have never seen a name on one, but I wouldn't put my name on one either. I have been collecting and keeping the good ones wrapped on my dock for a few years. Who knows when I get enough, I might give it a try.


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 23, 2014)

I like jug fishing for trout on the hooch, with small shiners..... Talk about an adrenaline rush!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2014)

Backlasher82 said:


> I don't even know what you're babbling about now so I'll make it very simple for you. Again.
> 
> If you're jug fishing during the day tend to your jugs. If you throw out a bunch of jugs in the morning and just leave them don't be surprised if someone picks up the trash you leave on the water.



I'll make it very simple for you. Again. Just responding to your quyoting me and telling me I'm fishing wrong. Again-I don't jug fish during the day. And I don't leave jugs floating around the lake. I pick them all up. I put them out at night and pick them up at daylight. And once again-whether or not it's trash to you, if you pick up someone else's legal jug, you are breaking the law, and are in the wrong. Not the jugger, you are.
You paint with a broad brush and make many incorrect assumptions about a large group of people. I have never told you how to fish, the same in return would be reasonable.


			
				si
nclair1;8803242 said:
			
		

> I have never seen a name on one, but I wouldn't put my name on one either. I have been collecting and keeping the good ones wrapped on my dock for a few years. Who knows when I get enough, I might give it a try.



I have my contact info on all mine. It's the law most places where I jug, and I  still would even if it wasn't, because I don't want my jugs floating around all over the place trashing up the lake.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> I like jug fishing for trout on the hooch, with small shiners..... Talk about an adrenaline rush!



It works best just below Buford dam, IMO.


----------



## NCummins (Jul 23, 2014)

I absolutely hate seeing jugs and pool noodles all over the lake. Every one I see that isn't being watched by someoneat that moment. 99% of the time they don't have a fish on them just a big hook and line waiting to catch a person, or tear up my prop seals.
For what it's worth, I've never seen a jug with any kind of marking, if I found one that was legal I would leave it be, maybe move it to the nearest cove and out of the traffic area.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Semi-Pro said:


> If it has some contact info on it leave it alone.We will be back for it. If it doesn't, it's illegal and it's all yours.





NCHillbilly said:


> I have my contact info on all mine. It's the law most places where I jug, and I  still would even if it wasn't, because I don't want my jugs floating around all over the place trashing up the lake.





NCummins said:


> For what it's worth, I've never seen a jug with any kind of marking, if I found one that was legal I would leave it be, maybe move it to the nearest cove and out of the traffic area.



Just to make sure we are all reading from the same page, in Georgia, jugs do not have to have any identifying information on them.

Trot lines, yes, jugs, no.

It's still someone's property.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 23, 2014)

I only run 35 jugs max. Ive gotten away from trot lines a long time ago, not as much fun as jugs. But keep in mind when your talking about abandoned jugs, big fish or turtle will get on one and carry it where it shouldn't be, other fisherman will pick them up out of spite and carry them where they shouldn't be. Ive lost jugs but it wasn't because I didn't look for them. I put them out and keep a regular check on them. Rules?? The only rule of jugging is............and if you do it long enough you will know the other juggers in the area. DO NOT steal a fish off of another mans jug or pick it up and check it unless its getting away from the group and the jugger is not close by. If you do pick it up, give the jug and fish to the man it belongs to. Its amazing how folks can have the attitude of just taking another mans stuff on the water or taking a fish off of a jug because its dark or they see a lone jug floating; but if a deer gets a bad shot and runs all over the property, all of the folks around want to make sure the hunter gets his deer. 

Ive had jugs go under on one side of the river and come back up on the other side. You get a 15 to 20 lb cat on jug, he can hold it under for a little bit and then he starts for shallow water so he can lay on the bottom. I will keep my opinion of what I think of folks that rob a mans jug or tamper / destroy it to myself. I have no problem with someone using common sense to remove one if it ends up somewhere it doesn't need to be.


----------



## NCummins (Jul 23, 2014)

There is a very obvious difference between a lone jug that got pulled away by a fish, and one that has been floating for weeks.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 23, 2014)

NCummins said:


> There is a very obvious difference between a lone jug that got pulled away by a fish, and one that has been floating for weeks.



Agreed.........but why has that jug floated for several weeks?? A fish that pulled it away, another fisherman picking it up out of spite and dropping it off a half mile away or etc? The point is, just because its there doesn't mean a jugger is trashing the lake.

Ive seen life jackets, bottles, cans and all sorts of trash fly out of boats in the water. Half the bottles floating are not even jugs.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 23, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I have never seen a name on one, but I wouldn't put my name on one either. I have been collecting and keeping the good ones wrapped on my dock for a few years. Who knows when I get enough, I might give it a try.



I have my name and phone # on all of my jugs. I have fished them with a couple of members on here on trips with Outdoors Without Limits fishing trips and they can verify that. I understand that is required even though the book says trotline. Jugs are mentioned in the same paragraph, it may be a typo because I have been told by the man it is required. Somebody tell me why it should not be required.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 23, 2014)

donald-f said:


> I have my name and phone # on all of my jugs. I have fished them with a couple of members on here on trips with Outdoors Without Limits fishing trips and they can verify that. I understand that is required even though the book says trotline. Jugs are mentioned in the same paragraph, it may be a typo because I have been told by the man it is required. Somebody tell me why it should not be required.



Name and address with visible buoys required for sport trot lines (less than 51 hooks)......phone number not requir and there is no mention of an identification requirement or a requirement on the number Of jugs you can run.


----------



## NCummins (Jul 23, 2014)

Spotlite said:


> Agreed.........but why has that jug floated for several weeks?? A fish that pulled it away, another fisherman picking it up out of spite and dropping it off a half mile away or etc? The point is, just because its there doesn't mean a jugger is trashing the lake.
> 
> Ive seen life jackets, bottles, cans and all sorts of trash fly out of boats in the water. Half the bottles floating are not even jugs.



Yes, pool noodles and PVC pipe are flying out of boats all over the place.....it isn't so much the actual jug that annoys me, it is the line, hook and jug combination.
Ive got no dog in this fight though, I'd like to try jug fishing if I could stay awake past 9pm on the boat. Looks like fun.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 23, 2014)

NCummins said:


> Yes, pool noodles and PVC pipe are flying out of boats all over the place.....it isn't so much the actual jug that annoys me, it is the line, hook and jug combination.
> Ive got no dog in this fight though, I'd like to try jug fishing if I could stay awake past 9pm on the boat. Looks like fun.



HA yea. That's the only things that fly out right

But yea jug fishing is awesome, when you see one  dancing and sliding across the water.............its just plain fun

Obviously.......its not for everyone


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 23, 2014)

donald-f said:


> Somebody tell me why it should not be required.



Because it means more govt control. Govt control is not the answer. Some folks are going to stay stupid no matter what the requirements are. No need in having more control over the ones that do right on their own.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 24, 2014)

donald-f said:


> Jugs are mentioned in the same paragraph, it may be a typo because I have been told by the man it is required. Somebody tell me why it should not be required.



Well, just another example of the "man" being wrong, what can we say.



> Set hooks and Jugs:
> 
> Only channel catfish, flathead catfish, American shad, hickory shad , and nongame fish (those not listed under freshwater game fish daily limits) may be taken with set hooks and jugs.
> You must possess a valid sport fishing license when fishing set hooks and jugs.
> ...



http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/1299


----------



## j_seph (Jul 24, 2014)

NCummins said:


> I absolutely hate seeing jugs and pool noodles all over the lake. Every one I see that isn't being watched by someoneat that moment. 99% of the time they don't have a fish on them just a big hook and line waiting to catch a person, or tear up my prop seals.
> For what it's worth, I've never seen a jug with any kind of marking, if I found one that was legal I would leave it be, maybe move it to the nearest cove and out of the traffic area.


Slow that boat down and you won't run over them



NCummins said:


> Yes, pool noodles and PVC pipe are flying out of boats all over the place.....it isn't so much the actual jug that annoys me, it is the line, hook and jug combination.
> Ive got no dog in this fight though, I'd like to try jug fishing if I could stay awake past 9pm on the boat. Looks like fun.


Whereabouts are you in NC? You near Nottley Lake in Blairsville? 
We will usually put them out, then stay within sight while anchored down throwing rods out fishing while watching jugs as well. Sort of a competition between the rods and the jugs (jugs usually win) Same way bass fishing, throw em out then bass fish within sight of them.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 24, 2014)

Thinking about getting me a roll of mason twine, then tie a jug to it every 10-20 foot. That way I do not lose any jugs, grab one and pull em all to boat


----------



## donald-f (Jul 25, 2014)

j_seph said:


> Thinking about getting me a roll of mason twine, then tie a jug to it every 10-20 foot. That way I do not lose any jugs, grab one and pull em all to boat



That is a good idea. We could have 50 jugs on it and call it a floating trot line.

 Houston I think we have a problem!

 Doesn't the rules read that trot lines have to be 3 ft. under surface?


----------



## Nuttin Better (Jul 26, 2014)

If you find a jug that does not have the name and telephone number of the owner on it somewhere it is trash. Pick it up and throw it away.


----------



## gadawg12 (Jul 26, 2014)

Somebody tell me why it should not be required.[/QUOTE]

Have you been paying attention to this thread?  There are so many people who HATE jugs. So why risk having every old bitty and grump picking up your jugs just so they can call you and tell you they found your "trash" floating in the lake?  Then they post your name and number on the internet - or in this forum - for everyone to complain about you?  

Yes, jugs get lost. If you see one that is obviously lost, pick it up and throw it away - or save it and use it yourself. They're not that expensive, and I'm sure whoever lost it will appreciate that at least someone found it and did the right thing.  

But putting your contact info on it?  I think you're asking for trouble. 

Gadawg12


----------



## donald-f (Jul 27, 2014)

gadawg12 said:


> Somebody tell me why it should not be required.



Have you been paying attention to this thread?  There are so many people who HATE jugs. So why risk having every old bitty and grump picking up your jugs just so they can call you and tell you they found your "trash" floating in the lake?  Then they post your name and number on the internet - or in this forum - for everyone to complain about you?  

Yes, jugs get lost. If you see one that is obviously lost, pick it up and throw it away - or save it and use it yourself. They're not that expensive, and I'm sure whoever lost it will appreciate that at least someone found it and did the right thing.  

But putting your contact info on it?  I think you're asking for trouble. 

Gadawg12[/QUOTE]

OK, explain to me why a trotline requires name and number. Trotlines will stay where they are tied if they are not retrived. Yes jugs will trash the lake and can be hazardous if not retrived. If you ask me jugs should have contact info more so than trotlines. I do not throw them and come back hours later to check them and I do not condone fishing them in that manner. If is not required now maybe we need to encourage DNR to pass a law that does require it. That should change the way that some people fish them and prevent them from floating all over the lake.

As far as people picking up my jugs let it be known that I will see it happen and will confront them at that time.

 The joy of fishing is catching and fighting the fish with a rod and reel, but it is also fun and relaxing to set back and watch the jugs and wait for a fish to take the bait.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 27, 2014)

*as the OP here.....*

sorry for arguments gone off the edge [if any], but the question I had personally is that I feel guilty IF I pick up a jug that is being monitored by someone just out of sight. 
What I DON'T want is a prop shaft seal repair by a jug that is LOST or FORGOTTEN.
I ENJOY the idea of jug fishing however have not done it. I have monitored trot lines but that was way back in the 1970s when the backside of Lake Sinclair was pretty much void of the mansions that have been built there in the last 10 years.

I have zero problems with jug fishing. I think the new PVC/floaty jugs are cool and must be fun to use, a definite improvement over the one quart OIL CONTAINERS I used to see dozens of years ago. THOSE jugs really would get 'forgotten' as the only investment in them was a wrap or two of black tape, the empty quart oil jug, and line/hook/bait. 

I'm for whatever is an enjoyable jug fish method, that winds up with no jugs being left, and if they are floated away jugs, a method or idea that results in them being removed from the cove they washed up in.

So, what do you think WOULD WORK, leaving the DNR out of it [self regulating like we all would prefer I'm guessing]?
Thanks guys.

PS-the jug in the OP had a weighed 11.5 lb channel cat on it. We RELEASED it so as not to be 'thiefs'. As said in OP, they had been floating from 2 days before. My nephew was ticked that I would not keep the cat! [sure would have fileted up good].


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 27, 2014)

donald-f said:


> If is not required now maybe we need to encourage DNR to pass a law that does require it. That should change the way that some people fish them and prevent them from floating all over the lake.


Yup that's reasonable. Rule and regulate something until its no longer enjoyable. Spend most of your time interpreting regs........when a floating jug bothers someone bad enough that they want laws changed....... They are not on the lake having fun, they might as well stay home because they have missed the whole concept. How bout we identify lures??? You know how many I see hung on stumps and limbs where folks swim..........


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 27, 2014)

donald-f said:


> If is not required now maybe we need to encourage DNR to pass a law that does require it. That should change the way that some people fish them and prevent them from floating all over the lake.



DNR does not pass laws, it merely enforces the will of the legislature.

While we are at it, people should put their names on their coolers, their life vests, drink bottles, fishing lures, and other crap that gets thrown out of their boats or blows out.


----------



## NCummins (Jul 27, 2014)

j_seph said:


> Slow that boat down and you won't run over them
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you in NC? You near Nottley Lake in Blairsville?
> We will usually put them out, then stay within sight while anchored down throwing rods out fishing while watching jugs as well. Sort of a competition between the rods and the jugs (jugs usually win) Same way bass fishing, throw em out then bass fish within sight of them.



I've got a 16' deep vee tiller steer, trust me I'm not going very fast, haha. I fish Lake Russell most of the time. I think next time I go down I'll bring five or six milk jugs with me and try them out while I'm bass fishing.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 28, 2014)

donald-f said:


> That is a good idea. We could have 50 jugs on it and call it a floating trot line.
> 
> Houston I think we have a problem!
> 
> Doesn't the rules read that trot lines have to be 3 ft. under surface?


Nope, mine would be jugs not a trotline, that's what I am calling it. No hooks on line, just jugs tied together


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Email from the DNR...



I have looked into your question concerning jug fishing laws/regulations. Currently, there are few regulations governing jug fishing. The current DNR WRD Fishing Regulation book places jug fishing and trotlines in the same fishing method but only states the type of fish which may be caught while using jugs (pg 14). The WRD web site pertaining to fishing methods in fresh water and trout fishing has specific information concerning jugs and set hooks ( http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/1299 ). Information on this web page states there are no other restrictions on the use of set hooks and jugs (number of, season, dimensions, materials, etc.). However, DNR encourages anglers using these methods to check them regularly, remove them at the end of the fishing day, and avoid areas popular with recreational boaters.



In closing, there is currently no limit on the number of jugs a person wishes to fish and the jug does not have to be marked with the fisherman’s information. It is encouraged that this information be placed on the jug and all jugs are removed once a person has finished fishing. A fishing license is required.

Hope this clarifies your question.



Captain Bob Lynn 

Region IV-Macon

Department of Natural Resources

Law Enforcement Division

2618 Shurling Drive

Macon, GA 31211

Office (478)751-6415

Mobile (404)695-7392

Fax (478)751-6416


----------



## bigchooch58 (Apr 24, 2015)

i pour concrete into red solo cups for anchors for my jugs /they stay where i put them /now i live in texas and the law here is they must be white with your name phone number and the date /i covered all my noodles with white duct tape when i got here and for the date i just place a small piece of tape with the date so all you do is change out the date /and they are all numbered from 1 to 30 and i dont leave till all 30 are back on the boat /its called being responsable


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 25, 2015)

Nuttin Better said:


> If you find a jug that does not have the name and telephone number of the owner on it somewhere it is trash. Pick it up and throw it away.



Read the rules!  There is no need to have any ID on a jug.


----------

